# Good Day In The Marsh.



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Ok, so I have pretty much decided that a Bowfin on the fly is my white snapping turtle, I just cant do it. I have no problem hooking up, and I even got to touch one once but i just cant put one in the boat. Lost a few today, one to a forrest of cattail roots, and the other shot directly into the entrance of a muskrat hut. In hindsight, that is pretty cool that a fish is slick enough to live in a muskrat hut. I am just fascinated by them, their habits and where they live. The quest continues, there is always next weekend. 

But on a lighter note, we did stick a ton of little bass, a few nice bass, a big bass, and some marsh ninja carp. I have never been much of a bass fisherman, even when I used spinning gear it never really got me fired up. But I have to say, fishing for them with popping bugs in super clear shallow water is pretty dang exciting. We caught cookie cutters all day without changing flies, ate some cheese and jerky for lunch, drank a little brew, smoked a little smoke and got to just relax ALL DAY. It was pretty much the perfect day. I managed to get what I think is the biggest one I have caught in public water on the fly. Not sure how big it was, but it felt pretty hefty to me. If you guys haven't poled a canoe through a nice marsh lately try it, you won't regret it.
*****Safety Disclaimer****** Do not put your feet in the marsh water, because apparently there are insects living in it that cause the most painful sting you will ever feel. Not kidding, it sucked bad, real bad.

Does anyone have any idea what would cause a bass to have black clown lips?








































































Until next weekend fellas.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ive never tried bowfin on the fly. used to catch them a lot with bait. big ones are super aggressive fighters.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know what causes the black spots, but I've seen it on smallmouth photos before, I'm curious too. Bowfin look cool, never seen one in person, love to catch new species though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good luck on your quest! Nice post / Photos....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Great post and pictures. I look forward to seeing that fly caught bowfin in the very near future.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

fishmerf said:


> Great post and pictures. I look forward to seeing that fly caught bowfin in the very near future.


I'm looking forward to it as well.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Great pics and good luck!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like you had a fun day on the water!

Were you losing the bowfin to break offs or just the hook coming out?

What was your leader set up? Don't be afraid to use stronger line or a wire leader. Last time I went bowfin fishing I found a jighead attached to a pretty thick wire leader on the ground and decided to put it on with some bait and caught some fish, so they aren't that line shy. 

If they're just coming off without breaking the line then I don't know what to tell you. Sharper hooks or better hookset maybe? They have pretty bony mouths I noticed and I've lost my fair share of fish.

Good luck! I'm still waiting for my first fly caught 'fin.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Most of them are just dropping the hooks, a few breaking. Using a straight 8' flouro leader, and good sharp stainless hooks, i think it is mostly just the place we are getting them more than the fish, and of course there is the curse. Im thinking about trying mogadore soon, i hear there are good numbers of them and there is more open water.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Pat if you cant catch one your next trip out shoot me a PM and you can come up my way and I will take you to a place where there are more than you want to deal with. I think you know where im talking about.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

KingFisher89 said:


> Pat if you cant catch one your next trip out shoot me a PM and you can come up my way and I will take you to a place where there are more than you want to deal with. I think you know where im talking about.


I think i remember you talking about that spot last year, might have to try it. Wont be out that way for a few weekends, heading to pa with Aaron for the long weekend i think.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I read an article in a fly fishing magazine a while back, it said to use short shank hooks so they have less leverage to throw the hook. Tie some crayfish imitations on the gamakatsu octopus hooks... I'm no expert (only caught one bowfin, on spinning gear) but I think that would work.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

